# iTunes won't start



## bjk100

I've reinstalled iTunes a couple of times and it won't open when I double-click on it. There's an hour glass and then it dissapears and nothing happens. Please HELP!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## whodat

are you trying *i tunes 6*?


----------



## bjk100

i've installed the latest iTunes if thats what you mean.


----------



## whodat

have you read these *faqs* ?


----------



## bjk100

i played around with the startup programs and got it to work. Thanks a lot guys, you're great.


----------



## aquasoul

bjk100 said:


> i played around with the startup programs and got it to work. Thanks a lot guys, you're great.


Can you tell me exactly what you did because I am having the same exact problem?


----------



## sdchargers7264

I'm having the same problems!!! Help!!!


----------



## Coolfreak

Try opening your *task manager* _(Do this by pressing ctrl + alt + delete)_, *Processes* tab, *right* click *Itunes.exe*, *End process*

Then exit out of task manager, and try to start Itunes again.

If that doesn't work, *restart* your computer and try to open Itunes.


----------



## NZAE92

i have this same problem and have tried going into task manager and then 

processes and so on but it only shows itunes helper.exe not itunes.exe

can anyone help with this?? i would be very greatful


----------



## Coolfreak

Please make a new thread. We can then help you further.

Thanks.

-Coolfreak


----------



## mike246

Coolfreak said:


> Try opening your *task manager* _(Do this by pressing ctrl + alt + delete)_, *Processes* tab, *right* click *Itunes.exe*, *End process*
> 
> Then exit out of task manager, and try to start Itunes again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, *restart* your computer and try to open Itunes.


when i do this it says i have to terminate itunes. what does that mean?
i need HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## Coolfreak

Please make your own thread. It will allow us to help you further.

Thank you,

-Coolfreak


----------

